# Christmas Documentary: looking for Contributors



## Catrionawhite

Hi,

I’m emailing from the production Company ONE TWO FOUR and I’m currently doing some research for a branded documentary that’s all about families away from each other at Christmas, sponsored by an international tech brand.

I’m looking for any British families that have emigrated abroad and:

- have young children aged around 3 – 7
- are abroad from the UK this November 
- have Grandparents back in the UK (ideally with other grandchildren from other offspring)

The film will be up to 10 minutes in length and filming will capture a twin narrative between the parent/grandparent and the child back in the UK.

All featured in the film will be portrayed very positively – the film is designed to be heart-warming and festive and will be published on YouTube and the brand’s microsite along with other similar inspirational films done previously which have received hundreds of thousands of views.

If there’s anyone you think you might be able to put me in touch with that might fit the bill, and that might be interested in taking part that would be brilliant. I will happily give any more information that is needed.

Please contact me via any of the details below.

Many thanks!

Cat

M + 44 (0) 7944953757
L + 44 (0) 207 4381 935


----------

